# IMS basket sizes (same holes in small / large dosage versions ?)



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

In the competition IMS baskets, the

B70 2T H26.5 M 16-20g

B70 2T H24.5 M 12-18g

Both have the same number of holes per the IMS spec's linked ( 641 of 0.3mm) why ?

I had expected that smaller dosage would have fewer holes, but it appears different filters maybe just to allow for different group head clearance ?

*My issue is that I have a*

17g LM basket which is about 24.5mm deep

the flow rate I find is too high with the 15g dosage I use.(the LM basket has a flat base and fyi per lm spec



> The matte finish of the new filter baskets dims the shine on the surface of the filter. The new finish will
> 
> ensure the correct operating principle of Vulcano-Swift tamping since it permits Vulcano-Swift grinders,
> 
> and avoids channeling along the baskets walls.


I had previously tried a Rancilio 14g basket ,*40-100-102 * which was good and wanted to find something better with the similar dosage so was looking at the ims ridged and ridgeless filters, but was now confused by their specs.

The LM basket fits in a regular Bezzera PF, but it is also confusing that the IMS 26.5basket although it has similar dosage to LM is 2mm deeper so might not fit.

In general would you recommend ridgless or ridged, I had naively thought ridgless might fall out PF but other threads exploded that myth for me, ridgeless IMS baskets seem to typically have convex bases too against flat in ridged


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I've just started some basket experimentation - the thing that has clinched it for me on ridgeless is not the prising in/out of portafilter but the fact that the ridge inside gets loads of stray coffee grounds left in after tamping, which is annoying, not exactly the greatest rationale but it seriously does my head in when the tamper picks loads up on the way out too.

Anyway, just tried IMS and VST, prefer the former just for a bit more headroom with an 18g dose. Definitely the 24.5 or perhaps even smaller for 15g unless you've a machine that does pre-infusion.


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

Grahamg - do you have the IMS ridgeless with flat TF or convex TC base ?

(there was an earlier IMS vs vst thread on coffeforums with a group purchase including 18g IMS ridgeless baskets 1460104, but no one discussed what it was)


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Have you considered getting a VST 15g/LM 14g? This would seem to fit your requirements


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

The LM 17g from coffeehit unexpectedly had a flat base (90 degrees, no curve) which I think is not helping puck extraction,

so I am reluctant to get a 14g version from coffeehit.

Also seems to be some opinion from a Londinium thread and others that IMS extracts better than VST, plus they are about 2/3 price so IMS was my focus

*update this is 17g lm basket *


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

jpaul__ said:


> Grahamg - do you have the IMS ridgeless with flat TF or convex TC base ?
> 
> (there was an earlier IMS vs vst thread on coffeforums with a group purchase including 18g IMS ridgeless baskets 1460104, but no one discussed what it was)


Good question, I've got ridged but not sure which base, although fairly certain it's convex (got it from Bella Barista). Got ridgeless TC base version winging its way over from cafekultur.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jpaul__ said:


> The LM 17g from coffeehit unexpectedly had a flat base (90 degrees, no curve) which I think is not helping puck extraction,
> 
> so I am reluctant to get a 14g version from coffeehit.
> 
> ...


I think reiss is now a vst basket convert .


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Why are you so determined to dose 15g? Go up to 17-18g if needed.

Depending on the coffee 18g can sit quite low in the h26.5 16-20g ridged IMS basket. I don't really have any issues with coffee getting stick in the ridge.


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

Everybody can say whatever they want and unless it's backed by data it's nothing but an opinion..


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

IMS is absolutely more forgiving if you want a good looking naked pour. VST forces you to hone distribution and tamping which is always a good thing. Basket size is down purely to how large a shot you want to make nothing else. Ridgeless is the only way, down with the ridge.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

15g vst is satans tool


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

aaronb , I could increase dose from 15g - I am always making purely espresso and a bit from perspective of keeping personal consumption beneath 2kg a month (4 doubles a day) wanted to stick.

Iwanted slower flow rate that I thought would accompany smaller baskets, however I remain confused that the 26.5 and 24.5 IMS have, counter-intuitively the same number of holes. Unfortunately only IMS seem to publish the hole data.

At the end of the day I think I will take a punt with the IMS ridgeless (probably the non-convex since I can find no information on its behaviour)

(I suppose I have to look upon espresso as an art as opposed to being a process improved by engineering analysis I am applying, and clearly there are other factors hole shape , regularity I am not considering)


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

jpaul__ said:


> aaronb , I could increase dose from 15g - I am always making purely espresso and a bit from perspective of keeping personal consumption beneath 2kg a month (4 doubles a day) wanted to stick.
> 
> Iwanted slower flow rate that I thought would accompany smaller baskets, however I remain confused that the 26.5 and 24.5 IMS have, counter-intuitively the same number of holes. Unfortunately only IMS seem to publish the hole data.
> 
> ...


You want engineering buy VST.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Smaller basket > smaller dose . Unless you can grind fine enough by it won't be a slower flow rate .... Not that flow rate per se matters ....


----------



## jpaul__ (Feb 19, 2016)

OK just saw an interesting article that explained why when under-dosing a basket the pucks are sloppy (another problem I was too embarrassed to mention !) maybe this was obvious to everyone ? digging pucks out was becoming an issue


----------

